# Edward The Keirghul (progress)



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Started work last night on Edward The Keirghul. Found when just a Ghulling lost in the northern reaches, Fineas K. Pickman took him in and raised him like a child. Edward is loyal to Fineas and helps him maintain a semblance of order in the haunting grounds.

So far I've finished most all of the armature. To be done still is a chicken wire torso, some corpse hands and his feet. Afterwards I need to add eyes and start skinning him with mache.




























http://necropolismanor.com/projects/grave-ghoul-edward/

I experimented using the heat gun on the pool noodles to taper the edges and create a little texture. I really like the way that turned out so I'll probably be using that method a lot more. Oh and when people say use a well ventilated area when using the heat gun on PVC and foam - HEED their advice. I thought the fan was close enough but came back upstairs with a WICKED headache. Next time I'll either go outside or prop the window open and aim the fan away to pull the fumes out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great start, love the pose!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good so far.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see the finished prop !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks as if he's waiting for someone to pass him the football

I do like the pose on this guy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

With that pose I'd say more of an offensive lineman.  

Looks like he's ready to spring out at some passing ToTs.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

You two are funny... Ya know though, I bet there's a haunter somewhere on here now (maybe even lurking) who's now thinking of doing an undead football game display in their front lawn.

Kaoru told me it looks like he's about to bust a breakdance move.

Thanks for compliments everyone. Can't wait to get back to work on him.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He is starting to look cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Ya know though, I bet there's a haunter somewhere on here now (maybe even lurking) who's now thinking of doing an undead football game display in their front lawn.


It worked in "Beetlejuice"

BTW, I used a tight wrap of duct tape to taper the ends of pool noodles/pipe insulation on my graveyard goblin. No fumes that way.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Roxy. I've used duct tape and sanding as well in the past. In all actuality, the heatgun is a new toy. I was playing with it just the other night and found it had an interesting effect on pool noodles in terms of texturing and decided to try it on this prop last night - the tapering was an added benefit not really a specific goal.

I would have just left the noodles as is if I were just gonna throw some clothes on top of him. But since I'm gonna be adding mache and latex skinning/corpsing I figured the resulting texture would enhance the effect. Guess it's all a matter of finding my own artistic style, which has been my goal this year.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I see it now the Haunted Dead skin Football team


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> It worked in "Beetlejuice"
> 
> BTW, I used a tight wrap of duct tape to taper the ends of pool noodles/pipe insulation on my graveyard goblin. No fumes that way.


Darn - you beat me to the Beetljuice reference. That was a REALLY good film.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Alrighty, added PVC for where the feet will be; added chicken wire for the torso and covered it with newspaper.










Will work on the hands tomorrow night. Taking a break on Saturday as I'll be at the MA MnT. The plan is to work on the mache on Sunday with QoM (my daughter).

I'm aware that the torso is a little oddly shaped. I've decided to dress him up a little. I'm gonna only do a few layers of mache over the torso just to make sure he's pretty solid in terms of the pose. After the mache is done I'll start the corpsing process and finish it off with a nice mix of cherry and green stains.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

NOW he looks like a football player. I can see why ppl said the pose makes him look like that. Looking forward to more developements so that he wont look like his about to play ball.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man if I only had a Saints jersey to take at least one pic with him wearing it before completing him.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

really cool pose


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Man if I only had a Saints jersey to take at least one pic with him wearing it before completing him.


You really have to do at least one football shot with him. It would be hilarious and - who knows? - you might really like him that way Just think - he might get drafted, become a star player, and, as his creator and owner, you can retire on his earnings and make props all day long.:googly:


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, since I decided to dress him I ditched the notion of a mache body. I'll only be adding mache to visible areas. I also ditched the notion of regular hands and highlighted more Lovecraftian features.

Here's a couple quick update pics.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good. A real monster from a nightmare look.


----------



## She_wolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow..it looks absolutely great!!!...the outcome is going to be awesome.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

The score: Mythos:1, Trick or Treaters:0!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, he looks amazing! I don't see "football player" anymore, that's for sure.

Cthulhu will be proud of you:googly:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone. He started out as a secondary prop but is shaping up to be one of my favorite so far this year.

Did some more work on him today. Basically got the eyeballs in and the base layer on of celluclay (see LaurieBeast, I remembered it this time) for the head and mache on the tentacles, hands, and body... Well, still have his right hand to do but will have to wait since it supports the prop. In the final, the eyes will be black.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Looking forward to seing how the face gets done once your done doing the outer layer of the face.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Is that a Rubix Cube in the back drop of the first photo???? I blew mine up 25 years ago

Looks cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that guy in the back is afraid of him


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy crap, he looks amazing! I don't see "football player" anymore, that's for sure.
> 
> Cthulhu will be proud of you:googly:


Go team mythos! Keep an eye out for deep ones in the end zone.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Added paperclay sculpting over the face, really happy with the way it's looking. I'm comfortable moving on to giving him some color soon.

This is where I get a little shaky on the process. Do I seal it or paint it then seal it? Or do I seal, paint, then seal again?

I know I do dark colors first (paint and wipe I believe so the the lines and cracks get highlighted) then a wash with the lighter colors.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's looking good. You don't happen to play D&D do you? He's reminding me of a creature called a Mind Flayer.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

This is turning out great! When I saw the first pic I was like.... typical skeleton prop, pretty common and boring.But then I see the tentacle/branch look....this is a really a unique prop. The Cthulhu is the first thing that this prop reminded me of too, can't wait to see him completed:zombie:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

He looks good. I bet he floats too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice job! he's awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sealed and stained for first layer of coloring. Also did the eyes.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Ha !!!*



Terrormaster said:


> You two are funny... Ya know though, I bet there's a haunter somewhere on here now (maybe even lurking) who's now thinking of doing an undead football game display in their front lawn.
> 
> Kaoru told me it looks like he's about to bust a breakdance move.
> 
> Thanks for compliments everyone. Can't wait to get back to work on him.


Remember Beatlejuice. The scene is there. Great idea !!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't see "football player" anymore, that's for sure.


Why not? I still do. What do you think Miskatonic's offensive line looks like, anyway?

Go Pods!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I personally like the way its come along thus far. I'm looking forward to seeing the final color on the face. I do like the eyes and the detail on the skin itself.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is going to be one kicka$$ prop!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see it under lights!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looks fantastic!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW!! He is AMAZING!! By the way, I second the advice on having lots of ventilation while useing heat on foam, that is one KILLER headache!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Mind Flayer!!! Sorry, my DnD geek surfaced for a second there. That being said, I love it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone... He's in the final stretch, just a bit of touchup paint perhaps before final sealing then it's off to Jo-Ann's for some fabric to dress him.










Can't decide between green or blue lighting:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man I haven't hear Mind Flayers in years. Edward is a bit more Lovecraftian though which is what I was subconsciously channeling when I designed him. He differs from Cthulhu though in the hands, lack of wings, number of tentacles, and OBVIOUSLY scale (OMG, imagine the amount of paper and mache glue it would take to build a 1:1 replica?!).

Mind Flayers also have a somewhat different tentacle arrangement and claws for hands. But now that folks have mentioned it, I'm looking at them a bit for wardrobe inspiration.

For those out of the D&D (Dungeons and Dragons) loop, here's a Mind Flayer:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DAMN! Why have I been getting hit with so many double posts lately? Mods please delete.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

He looks awesome! Definately more sickly looking and vile now that your almost done with him. I would skip the different colored pics and stick to the natural pics next time.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

What a great prop ... looks like you will get lots of scares with this one. Oh ... my 2 cents ... I like the Blue lighting.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Cathulhu would be proud! He is "unspeakably horrible".
Great work!

Oh for D&D he has +5 fear on tots.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Blue looks better, but perhaps you should try him with an amber light? Using the blu and green washes out that terrific skin tone you have going, where an amber or even yellow would possibly accentuate it.

nice prop TM. Very unusual.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave, took your advice and tried the yellow/amber lighting (need to pick up some of the true amber bug lights from Target). Man it really does pop with the amber though. Connected it up to my dimmer and cranked it to about midway which is where I got the best effect. I also added some yellow creepy cloth from last years King in Yellow costume.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

OH i like that color! It suites edward very nice creepy! You only have some touch up right? Maybe you should use your old costume to dress Edward up.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Kaoru said:


> OH i like that color! It suites edward very nice creepy! You only have some touch up right? Maybe you should use your old costume to dress Edward up.


After seeing him in the yellow/amberish light I don't think he needs any additional paint. The costume isn't gonna fit him, thats just the yellow creepy cloth I added. But seeing it with yellow I've got some ideas for designs. Gonna make a run to Jo-Ann's for fabrics tomorrow.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Fantastic!!!
Would you mind sharing how you built the hands??


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Soooo much better! 

Blue is a great graveyard color, but IMO it gets overused quite a bit. That looks freakin' awesome TM!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

pagan said:


> Fantastic!!!
> Would you mind sharing how you built the hands??


Sure... The arms are just 1/2" PVC. Then I took about 12" of 16g wire, 1 for each tentacle. Then wrapped it with paper towel and masking tape. After all three were done I taped em together and one end and shoved that end into the PVC. I then taped it down from the outside of the PVC to the tentacles criss-crossing inside the palm area. After that was set I posed them the way I wanted which the wire inside allowed me to do. I added layers of paper towel mache in a twisting wrinkle pattern from tip to base on each tentacle.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Soooo much better!
> 
> Blue is a great graveyard color, but IMO it gets overused quite a bit. That looks freakin' awesome TM!


Thanks Dave, that means a lot coming from you.

I have to agree on the blue. Last year I used a mix of yellow, blue, and green. It was the first time I had incorporated yellow into my set and I really liked the way it looked.

This year I had been considering using less blues and greens (except for the laser vortex) in favor of more soft yellows and candle type lighting. My only problem is the street lights - the green kinda helps to offset them.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

He looks incredible! That is one awesome prop!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Will be super creepy in the yard.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Edward has been stripped down and broken down for a remake. This year he's being converted to a wall breaker to be mounted to the side of the front door.

Here's some progress on that update:










The wall hook is attached from the rear directly to the PVC armature on the frontside via a 1/4" bolt. That way the hook supports the armature and not the foam panel which would probably rip over time.

I need to get a cardboard and newspaper base made for the torso before I start any mache work. Afterwards gonna cut the foam around him in a crude circular fashion then mount rough pieces of foam around the edges to look like broken wall material. The main part of the foam with be painted black and the broken edges painted to match the siding on the outside of the house.


----------

